# pics of my children- passion,wisdom and harmonia



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

these are of my 2 greatest passions[I have many more then 2]. the first are of my daughters wisdom and Sophia and the second of my son harmonia. feel free to post pics of your passions


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> these are of my 2 greatest passions[I have many more then 2]. the first are of my daughters wisdom and Sophia and the second of my son harmonia. feel free to post pics of your passions
> View attachment 107418
> View attachment 107426
> View attachment 107434
> ...


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Are you high? Be honest now..


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

your personality type has you listed as a thinker but yet you cannot read between the lines, ironic isn't it ? and to answer your question no I do not use drugs of any kind but thanks for asking such a ignorant question


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

vinniebob said:


> View attachment 107498
> your personality type has you listed as a thinker but yet you cannot read between the lines, ironic isn't it ? and to answer your question no I do not use drugs of any kind but thanks for asking such a ignorant question


We'll don't be so quick to assume- I only have like an IQ of 95 so if you were expecting some sort of intelligent hegemony you won't find it here.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

at least your honest, mine is 129


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

vinniebob said:


> at least your honest, mine is 129


I envy you! :sad:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

JoanCrawford said:


> I envy you! :sad:


envy is a vice, be envious of no one and be grateful with what you have


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

vinniebob said:


> envy is a vice, be envious of no one and be grateful with what you have


I don't believe in vices.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I do, I have several of them


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

[No message]


----------

